# Lava cake garnish



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

I need a good idea for a garnish. I've done bubble sugar and caramel cages. Any ideas? Please no more 80's ideas.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I have done a garnish for lava cake by....
making a chocolate cup and then filling that with Creme anglaise! it was dinomite...I also had raspberry sauce on the plate as well! try it out

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

Im talking about something elegant but simple plus I hate creme anglaise first time I made it I over cooked it and it broke. Hated it ever since. Even though it was my fault.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I only know o0ld fashioned because I'm old, but you can get some nice lava effects by abstractly slicing colored rock sugar and then redipping it back in sugar.
pan
electric knife gives more immagination


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw at a very good trendy resturant last year where they made the cake in a deep ceramic oval dish kind've like a lasagna dish only slightly deeper no handles and straight sides. You guys probably know what i'm talking about and it's probably common but there you go it's new to me. Anyway, they had it in this dish with a thin round chocolate wafer on the edge balancing part on dish and part on cake. Then they had a scoop of home made icecream on it to buffer the heat , this was all on a plate cause of course the ramkin dish is hot ,but on the plate were 2 or 3 truffles. I thought it looked great but maybe it was 80ish i've got know idea what 80ish looks like. Maybe this could spark an idea anyway.
trulys


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

An 80's dessert with a non-80's garnish. Hmmm.. let's see...

Orange zest gelato rolled in a potpourri of freeze-dried fruits 
Homemade wafer cookies, filled with coffee buttercream
Cocoa nibs and chai flavored whipped cream
Ground hazelnut noisette 
An English toffee meringue base, and a burnt caramel foam.


----------



## rocketchef (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there, would you have a recipe for the burnt caramel foam you mentioned?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nothing in writing. I've never made that specific thing before; I was just brainstorming some ideas for you to play with.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

What are 80's garnishes?


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Wham t-shirts (choose life), mullets, acid wash jeans, single breast jackets over hot pink t-shirts, those boatie shoes?.....................................


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't forget ankle boots, leggings, and big hair!!!!:lol:


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Sing along with me now!......
"ooooooooooooooooh we're half way thereeee ereee, wooaahhhh oooaahh, livin' on a prayer!!!"

Now that was big hair!!


----------

